# XxLT250RxX Tomato Plants 2012



## xxlt250rxx (Aug 31, 2012)

This years tomato crop.  This is an outdoor hydroponic system. Pic's taken 8-18-2012













DSC_0079.JPG



__ xxlt250rxx
__ Aug 31, 2012


















DSC_0082.JPG



__ xxlt250rxx
__ Aug 31, 2012


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 31, 2012)

Those aren't tomato plants. They're tomato trees!

What are you using for fertilizer?


----------



## gotarace (Sep 1, 2012)

Awesome looking tomato crop!!! Wish we had a longer outdoor growing season here to accomplish crops like that!!!


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Sep 1, 2012)

mneeley490 said:


> What are you using for fertilizer?


It is a water soluble dry fertilizer for use in hydroponic gardening.  It cost more than regular fertilize but the increase in yield more thanks makes up for it.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks great. Thumbs Up and we get more info. Brand name. What's the numbers.I'm useing a 10-10-10.


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Sep 2, 2012)

michael ark said:


> Looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type hydroponic system (DWC, NFT, Drip etc) do you have?  Does the 10-10-10 you are using have all the micronutrients needed for a complete hydroponic ferterlize?  I use Hydro-Garden's 4-18-38.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm still a dirt guy but have been thinking of going hydoponic. Just wanted to know the numbers to see if you were useing synthetic fertlizer.:biggrin:


----------



## michael ark (Sep 2, 2012)

Oops


----------



## xxlt250rxx (Sep 2, 2012)

michael ark said:


> I'm still a dirt guy but have been thinking of going hydoponic. Just wanted to know the numbers to see if you were useing synthetic fertlizer.


Nothing wrong with being a "dirt guy".  I tried it and was not very good at it and decided to try hydroponics.  I am a little better at it it think.


----------

